# Glockstore?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Has anyone done buisness with these guys? They have a few things id like to pick up but have not heard of them. Thanks.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

they have been around a while but I find their prices a little high. they have a lot of y-tube videos on how to replace parts and upgrades


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Try this site;

Glockparts.com | Buy Glock parts | Glock accessories | Glock 19

I've been pleased with their service. If you're looking for more serious after market parts, there is a wealth of stuff out there on the web to check out.


----------



## Woodsman22 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've purchased a couple things from glockstore.com and everything came through fine.


----------



## Shinytop (Oct 21, 2012)

Placed order for a magazine part on Dec 14. Got a confirmation of the order and nothing since, nada, zip, zilch. They will not get another opportunity for my dollars.

And their web site is a joke, slowest I have been on in years and half the time will not go to the link. That alone should have been enough of a clue to their professionalism.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Shinytop said:


> Placed order for a magazine part on Dec 14. Got a confirmation of the order and nothing since, nada, zip, zilch. They will not get another opportunity for my dollars.
> 
> And their web site is a joke, slowest I have been on in years and half the time will not go to the link. That alone should have been enough of a clue to their professionalism.


I've been waiting for magazines from the S&W Store since mid-November. In a recent email from their customer service department, I was advised they "had no idea" when I might see the ten magazines I ordered. Good luck with the Glock folks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BigCityChief said:


> I've been waiting for magazines from the S&W Store since mid-November. In a recent email from their customer service department, I was advised they "had no idea" when I might see the ten magazines I ordered. Good luck with the Glock folks.


I waited for Shield mags from S&W directly for months last year. Other vendors were selling them, but they were still on backorder or the S&W store. I finally cancelled the order and bought 2 from Cabella's online


----------



## mdrums (Feb 1, 2012)

I ordered some Glock mags from Glockstore.com on December 22... They never confirmed the order and when I call them it takes forever to get anyone on the phone. They have my order but nothing in stock.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

now i don't feel so bad since others have been waiting way longer than me.

my order is only 4 days old and is just now "processing". depending on how it goes this may be my first and last order with them.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

There not too bad


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

Ten mags. ? That would make you a terrorist , unless of course they are the newly approved 2 shot mags..!:anim_lol:


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

dman said:


> Ten mags. ? That would make you a terrorist , unless of course they are the newly approved 2 shot mags..!:anim_lol:


LOL. Don't even say it - our Governor may like that idea.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

well i unexpectedly got half of my order today even though it is still listed as "processing". 

interesting to say the least.

they did insert a note that gives the spiel of "we are super busy" and "we have 45 people working overtime to fulfill orders", but the best line was essentially "if you ordered pistols or mags, hurry up and wait". they say they have all the other goodies in stock, so take that for what it's worth.

at least with my order split up i'll get another catalog and sticker. woo hoo!


----------



## Boscoesworld (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been researching two separate firearms to purchase. The Glock 30sf or the Kimber Ultra Carry II. I decided to check out the GlockStore to see about after market items, availability and such. After coming up with some questions I decided to call for some clarification on availability. Busy signal. Hour later Busy.......days go by still busy. As of the first call I also emailed. Five days later. No response!! Other purveyers or firearms are not much better but I have to ask. Is this REALLY the way to do business? Put a disclaimer that you are busy and just not deal with customers? I feel so aweful that you are busy but really, hire some extra help to answer your customer/potential customers questions. This is really industry wide in the firearm field. Manufacturers stop making guns when the demand is high. Dealers sit with no stock and the customer........well whatever! Gotta do better.


----------



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

I too have been trying for days for someone to pick up the phone with no luck.Oh well, the glock store isn't the only game in town.....When they get off their high horse I hope everybody remembers their crapy attitude toward custpmer service!!!!!


----------



## Dominick (Mar 8, 2013)

I have been doing business with White Mongoose Weaponry a lot. Great customer service! Protect Yourself - Have Fun - Get Prepared | bb guns, guns, targets, smith & wesson, blackhawk, airguns, weapons, food bank | wmweaponry.com


----------

